# Axles for Quattro with 18" wheels



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm trying to figure out if I'm getting the run around with NAPA / Cardone remanufactured axles.

Is there a difference in axles used in a 2002 Quattro with 17inch wheel vs a 2002 Quattro with 18inch wheels (ALMS edition).

NAPA says so and also says not even the parts supplier (CARDONE) can not get 18inch wheel axles to rebulid (rare).. I've seen people with 17inch Quattros add my "RS4 18 inchers" to their cars.... they don't do an axle swap.

I am tempted to just buy the non-18inch wheel axles but would like to know if anyone else has been down this path on putting in axles.

If this doesn't work I'll be forced to put on garbage EMPI Chinese axles which will vibrate and eventually break.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

http://www.raxles.com/ordering.aspx

Go here ^^^ for aftermarket axles.

cheers.


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

thanks but I contacted them a few weeks back, $349 per axle + core is way more than I want to spend. $700 is too much, I would rather have Cardone rebuilds which are fine for about $130 per axle, about $260-300 is a fair price.

I don't doubt how nice the Raxles are but out of my price range.


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

I found out CARDONE will rebuild your axles (through RockAuto.com) for $84. I think I'll just do that and throw on some autozone crap-xles to drive around on until the rebuilds come back. 

:banghead: why is nothing easy on my TT 

anyway if anyone still knows of a source for 18" compatible axles let me know.:heart:


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

im not exactly sure what wheel size has to do with your axle, but your model year is going to make a difference...

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Quattro-225HP/Drivetrain/Driveshafts/

FWIW I have an ALMS model as well and stick 16" steelies on in the winter, no axle change.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Raxels have a LIFTETIME guarantee. If they break for any reason, they will be replaced. :thumbup:


----------



## TTMAN225 (Jan 20, 2005)

cheap axles on a quattro car/anything making any sorts of power are bad news... a $100 axle is just not built anywhere near the standard of the axle youre removing from the car. if i were you i would strongly consider buying quality parts (boot kits and a new cv) and rebuilt it yourself/have a friend that knows what they are doing help. If I had a dollar for every cheap rebuilt axle that came back with too much play or damaged on a vw/audi with less than 1 year and 12k miles i would have about 40 bucks.... If you MUST go the cheap route, I recommend taking the cheap axle apart and repacking it full of grease before installation, you would be shocked how little grease they really use in those cheapy axles. I have not had any experiences with Raxles, but they do seem to make a good product for fair money considering their warranty and the price of an OE axle. If your car came factory with 18's the car came with different axles but this does not affect you in any way when swapping wheels. I THINK the spline on the hub/axle may be different (larger) but the bolt pattern and how the wheel mounts up are still the same.


----------



## .Spatula. (Jul 22, 2012)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Raxels have a LIFTETIME guarantee. If they break for any reason, they will be replaced. :thumbup:


For what it's worth, cheap AutoZone and Pepboys axels also have the same lifetime guarantee. I have never used one on my TT, but on other cars I have never had a problem. That being said, those cars had less HP. Not saying you should use them, just saying they have a lifetime guarantee.


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

with your guys advice I think I will take the plunge and rebuild the outer cv myself.

Thinking of using this Blauparts CV:

http://www.blauparts.com/proddetail.asp?prod=F4A1033-D

On a scale of 1 to 10 how hard is it to replace an outer CV still on the car?


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

its not bad. i've replaced them on my a4 with good results. before people chime in about high HP stuff, it made 400awhp on my old a4. I would just take the 4 extra minutes and remove the entire axle though. much easier to do on the bench.


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

*DIY Guide*

Found a great TT DIY guide on how to replace the entire CVs and the trick to use the bolt so it doesn't need to come off the car and into a vice!

Someone should sticky this in a FAQ:

http://audi-diy.blogspot.com/2007/11/audi-tt-diy-cv-jointboot-repair.html


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

toy4two2 said:


> with your guys advice I think I will take the plunge and rebuild the outer cv myself.
> 
> Thinking of using this Blauparts CV:
> 
> ...


looking at this,
this 6 speed has a bolt that secures the axle to the hub
my 2001 6 speed has a nut, like a 5 speed
maybe they changed it from 2001 to 2002


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

The size of the wheel has nothing to do with it. The style of outer CV does. It's bolt vs nut, with one being a ball and cage, the other a tripod. I think the $349 is the upgraded aftermarket axles from Raxles, they'll rebuild yours for $200. Call Marty and he can break all this down for you.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I just rebuilt the outers on my 2001 225 QC, but I took the axles off the car and put them in a vice to hammer off the outer CVs. Even though my boots had been torn for over a year, they tore right where the boot meets the axleshaft, so I hardly lost any grease. There were no signs of metal fatigue once I got them cleaned up, so I put them back together in the same orientation, put the new boots on, and replaced my axle nuts. 

I'm sure the CVs would have eventually come off if I had left them on the car, but I prefer to work standing rather than crouched like an orangutan, and I had to hammer on each one for quite a while (using a brass hammer, of course).


----------

